

The days of off-the-rack clothing are over - ysilver
http://mashable.com/2011/11/02/fitted-fashion/

======
ysilver
I'm not a fan of clothing shopping. I avoid it. This seems like a promising
alternative if they can deliver competitively priced options.

Also, based on the body form data they appear to be gathering, I tend to
believe this is a solvable problem.

